# So Ga 2600ac lease GPL (pics)



## CountryBoy77 (Nov 28, 2012)

G.P.L hunt club may have 2-3 spots for up coming 2013 season. We are qdm club buck rules and doe limits. 2600 acers of 70% rayioner pines 30% harwood mix up and around creek area. 17 food plots planted year round, 8 feeders running year round. Camp has full eletric water and FULL kitchen. Dues are 1250 per year includes everything. Few pics below. Atkinson county max is 19 members.


----------



## DeepweR (Nov 29, 2012)

What county?


----------



## shadowbuck (Nov 29, 2012)

*So Ga lease*

Good morning, what county and how many members?
                                thanks


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Nov 29, 2012)

Atkinson county max is 19 members.


----------



## RichardPaolino (Nov 30, 2012)

*Sounds like a great place*

I am very interested for the 2013 season if you could call me anytime my number is 5618666304 that would be great have a few questions.


----------



## deadbox (Dec 1, 2012)

There designated spots or open. I am a bow hunter only. Is the area bow friendly.


----------



## shanesbandit (Dec 8, 2012)

are there any squirrels and can we hunt them jan and feb any openings left


----------



## albertwatson (Dec 13, 2012)

*hunting*

can we coon hunt


----------



## kmagilligan (Dec 19, 2012)

Is there some hogs on the property?


----------



## jel123 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm interested please call Jim 321-652-5406


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## hahira27 (Jan 2, 2013)

do yall have a lot of pigs and how many more members do you need


----------



## John G (Feb 17, 2013)

*Any available spots in your hunting club*

If you have any openings available for 2013 please contact me at 352-279-2599.

Thanks,
John


----------



## gibby37 (Mar 11, 2013)

*interested*

do you still have openings for 2013-14 season? if so are campers allowed ?


----------

